# عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا



## KaS_ELdaM (1 يونيو 2008)

*إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا 
هدموا الكنيسة ببلودزر وحرقوا جرار وخطفوا ثلاثة رهبان وأخو راهب وإصابة أربعة رهبان أقباط أثنين منهم فى حالة خطرة *

فى 31/5/2008م إنطلقت من قريه قصر هور عصابات المسلمين لتهاجم رهبان دير أبو فانا الأثرى فى غزوة إسلامية بقيادة الإرهابى سمير لولو ، الراهب كيرلس يصرخ لإنقاذ رهبان دير ابو فانا بالمنيا ، هجوم مسلح جديد بالمدافع الرشاشة على الدير فى الخامسة والنصف مساءاً عصابات الإسلام بقيادة الإرهابى سمير لولو تحرق كنيسة الدير ومزرعته وحرقوا قلايات الرهبان وسرقوا الأدوات الزراعية وحرقوا جرار مزرعة الدير ، وقد خطفوا أربعة رهبان هم الراهب مكسيموس والراهب يوأنس والراهب أندراوس وخطفوا أخو الراهب مينا فى محاولة للمساومة الدير بالتنازل عن حقوق الدير ، كما اصيب أربعة رهبان بطلقات نارية أطلقت من رشاشات سريعة الطلقات والاسعاف لم يأتى للدير والمصابين نقلوا بعربات نقل مواشى لتلقى العلاج والراهب باخوم ينزف فى الدير دون إسعاف وفى المستشفى يحاولون البحث عن دكاتره لعلاج المصابين ولم يجدوا وقد ذهبوا بالمصابيين إلى مستشفى ملوى فرفض إستقبالهم وذهبوا إلى مستشفى المنيا العام وظلوا فى إستقبال المستشفى ورفض الدكاتره علاجهم وبيقولوا لهم لا يوجد دكاتره ، ويعتبر دير أبو فانا من الأديرة ألأثرية المسجلة فى مصلحة الآثار المصرية ، ويمكن الدخول للدير من وعزبه كفر لبس قرية قصر هور وقرية بنى خالد ، إعتداءات العصابات الإسلامية تكررت عدة مرات فى السنين الأخيرة لتواطئ رجال الأمن مع المعتديين 

*المحافظ يكذب فى برنامج تلفزيونى ويقول أن الرهبان أطلقوا النار على المهاجمين
محافظ المنيا يرجع بمصر عشرات القرون للنظام القبلى البربرى ويقول : سنقعد قعدة عرب 
السياسة المصرية تسير على طريقة افتح الشباك أم اقفله : المحافظ السابق أمر ببناء السور والمحافظ الحالى يوقف بناء السور *

المحافظ يكذب فى برنامج تلفزيونى يشاهده الملايين بقناة دريم وبرنامج البيت بيتك ويقول : " قتل خليل إبراهيم محمد فى تبادل إطلاق النار مع الدير فى هجومه على الدير " وقد تعودنا كمصريين أن الأمن والحكومة تلفق التهم ولم يختلف محافظ المنيا اللواء فؤاد سعد الدين عن خط السياسة الأمنية فى تلفيق التهم وعدم الوصول إلى الحقيقة فقد إتضح أنه هناك بلاغاً فى قسم الشرطة أن أحد المسلمين تشاجر مع إبن عمه المسلم وقتل ، ومن ناحية أخرى قد وصف المحافظ الدير والقلايات تبعد 300 متر عن بعضها البعض يثبت أن المحافظ لا يعرف شيئاً عن الدير لأن القلايات ملتصقة ببعضها البعض ، وقال أن الأرض املاك دولة ولكن الأرض ليست املاكاً للدولة ولما محافظ يقول أن أرض مزرعة الدير ملك الدولة فهو يعطى الضوء ألخضر لعصابات افسلام بالإعتداء على الدير فقد حدث أن مستشاراً فى قرية بنى خالد أسمه المستشار زياد عيسى غلاب كان له أرض زراعية بجوار الدير وكان يأخذ الخفر ويعتدى على رهبان دير أبو فانا فإضطر رهبان الدير لشراء أرضه التى يملكها وبعد أن باع المستشار أرضه للدير غادر المنطقة وإنتهت مشكلة مستشار الذى كان يسكن فى فى قرية بنى خالد ، أما فى القرية الأخرى المجاورة وأسمها قرية قصر هور فالأمر مختلف فهناك عصابات إسلامية فى القرية يتزعمها ملتحى أسمه سمير لولو يدير مخبز ووراه ناس كثير يسطو على ألاخرين وإشترى أسلحه أوتوماتيكية وزعها على أتباعه .



*رهبان دير ابو فانا يردوا على تصريحات المحافظ الكاذبة *

وقال أحد رهبان دير أبو فانا : الرهبنه عبادة ونسك الراهب لايحمل سلاح إحنا فى ديرنا لا نخرج منه ، المحافظ عايز يقفل ملف الإرهاب فى محافظته ويبوظ القضية ، الرهبان المخطوفين هم مكسيموس ويوأنس وأندراوس وخطفوا من قبل الراهب مكارى فى حادثة إعتداء إسلامى سابق على الدير يؤسفنى أن يكون هذا محافظاً ويشوه الحقيقة وإتهام الرهبان بإطلاق النار ، حرام عليك يا سيادة المحافظ أتقى الله فى أولادك ، الرهبان المصابيين بننقلهم من مستشفى ملوى لمستشفى المنيا العام ولا يريدون علاجهم وحتى الآن فى الأستقبال بعد الإعتداء بعدة ساعات ، المفروض المحافظ ينزل فى بحث عن الحقيقة على أرض الواقع ولا يستمع لأحد ونقول للمحافظ ربنا يسامحك
بالاضافة لكل هذا فان تاريخ بناء دير ابو فانا يعود الى القرن الرابع الميلادى و هو من اقدم الاديرة الموجودة بمصر و بالتالى فان تهديمه و حرقه كما حدث يعتبر تخريب للتراث الانسانى و الاثرى و نحن نطالب بتدخل منظمة اليونسكو 


و من هنا فنحن نطالب كل هيئات و مؤسسات العالم الحر للتدخل و حماية الشعب القبطى المسيحى فى مصر ضد عمليات التطهير العرقى و الممارسة المنهجية لتصفية الاقباط و المسيحيين فى مصر حتى لا يتحول المشهد لنرى رواندا اخرى او يوجوسلافيا مصر​
*ووسط كل هذا لنا مطلب واحد هو حق الحياة​*
*لمزيد من المعلومات
http://www.coptic-news.net/​*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Please help the people of Egypt against the systematic ethnic cleansing of the indigenous people of Egypt the Copts and all Christians of Egypt, the government and the police plus the  intelligent community in Egypt are aiding these killers efforts by ignoring and masking these deadly incidences every time with cloud of suspicious and rumors to prevent the media and the international communities to understand and find the facts but rather get their information through the government sources which it is distorted from the truth.
We urge the Egyptian people and the international community and the UN to stand firm against these ***eaming human rights abuse and negligent from the Egyptian government.
Just in the last week several systematic killing incidence happened on unarmed peaceful citizens of Egypt and the government is not taking any steps to protect the people of Egypt. 
*
On 31st of May 2008, At 5:30 Egyptian local time, in the area of Kasr hoor, Samaloot, El Minya,Egypt*

 some of the Muslims Arabs attacked the monastery of Abu Fana with artillery guns.
Results of the attack:  
- One church was set on fire, another one was knocked down.
- Four of the monks were shot by the artillery guns.
- Three monks were kidnapped (Fathe Maximous, Fathe Yoaanas, Father Anderawes, and the brother of Father Mina who was visiting the monastery at the time of the attack) 
- The monastery farm was set on fire, Agricultural machines were stolen or burned - And the Monks living places was all destroyed.
No ambulance for the injured monks and they were taken to the nearest hospital (Malawy hospital) in a truck that is used for animal transportation. In the hospital they refused to treat them. So they went to El Minya main Hospital, and they stayed in there in the emergency reception with no medical care for hours. 
And till the time I'm typing these E mail, we have no information about changes in the situation. 
El Menya governor Mr. Diaa Eddin Mohamed Ahmed Khalil lied in a television programs and said that the monks opened fire on the attackers. Although the monks were attacked in there place and as monks they never carry any kind of weapons. 
We need the attention on the international community and an effective action as a respond on the situation in Egypt, as all what the Christians in Egypt and especially the monks in the desert are looking for is their right to live and their right to pray. 


*For More info. http://www.coptic-news.net​*
*
لمن ترسل ارسل لكل من تعرفه و لكل من تستطيع الوصول له من هيئات سياسية او دبلوماسية او حقوقية *
*
المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان :download:
العنوان : 1113 كورنيش النيل - القاهرة
ت/ 28745230-25745382-25745383
ف/ 25747670-25747497
Email: nchr@nchr.org.eg

ايميل البيت الابيض
comments@whitehouse.gov 
vice_president@whitehouse.gov 
Comments: 202-456-1111
Switchboard: 202-456-1414 
عنوان المراسلة البريدية 

The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500 





مراقبة الامم المتحدة لحقوق الانسان
ادخل اللينك ده و حط الايميل على طول
http://www.unwatch.org/site/c.bdKKI...&en=jdLFKGPkH6LyGGNqE9IzGSNrG9LHKOMpE8JKJ0OEG

العنوان للمراسلة البريدية: UN Watch, Case Postale 191, 1211 Geneva 20, Switzerland

Tel: +41-22-734-1472

Fax: +41-22-734-1613


منظمة حلف شمال الاطلسى (الناتو)
natodoc@hq.nato.int 

منظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش
Human Rights Watch
350 Fifth Avenue, 34th floor
New York, NY 10118-3299 USA
Tel: 1-(212) 290-4700, Fax: 1-(212) 736-1300
hrwnyc@hrw.org


Human Rights Watch
Poststraße 4-5
10178 Berlin, Germany
Tel. +49-(0)30-259306-10
Fax. +49-(0)30-259306-29
berlin@hrw.org


Human Rights Watch
Avenue des Gaulois, 7
1040 Brussels
Tel: 32 (2) 732-2009
Fax: 32 (2) 732-0471
hrwbe@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
325 W. Huron, Suite 304
Chicago, IL 60610 
Tel.: 312-573-2450
Fax: 312-573-2454
E-mail: chicago@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
2nd Floor, 2-12 Pentonville Road
London N1 9HF, UK
Tel: 44 20 7713 1995, Fax: 44 20 7713 1800
E-mail: hrwuk@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
11500 W. Olympic Blvd., Suite 441
Los Angeles, CA 90064 USA
Tel:1-(310) 477-5540, Fax: (310) 477-4622 
E-mail: hrwlasb@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
27 rue de Lisbonne
75008 Paris
France
Tel: +33 (0)1 43 59 55 35
Fax: +33 (0)1 43 59 55 22
E-mail: paris@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
P.O. Box 43
La Jolla, CA 92038
E-mail: hrwsd@hrw.org


Human Rights Watch
100 Bush Street, Suite 1812
San Francisco, CA 94104
Tel: 415.362.3250, Fax: 415.362.3255
E-mail: hrwsf@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
64-66, rue de Lausanne
1202 Geneva, Switzerland
Tel: +41 22 738 04 81
Fax: +41 22 738 17 91
E-mail: hrwgva@hrw.org


Human Rights Watch
55 Eglinton Avenue East
Suite 403
Toronto, Ontario M4P 1G8
Tel: 416.322.8448
Fax: 416.322.3246
E-mail: toronto@hrw.org



Human Rights Watch
1630 Connecticut Avenue, N.W., Suite 500
Washington, DC 20009 USA
Tel:1-(202) 612-4321, Fax:1-(202) 612-4333
hrwdc@hrw.org



الاتحاد الاوروبى
euro-ombudsman@europarl.europa.eu 

و كمان ادخل هنا و حط الايميل مباشرة
http://www.eu2008.si/en/contact/index.html


البرنامج العربي لنشطاء حقوق الإنسان
العنوان والمراسلات 
18 شارع سيبويه المصري متفرع من شارع الطيران رابعة العدوية الدور الثالث شقة 6 - مدينة نصر - القاهرة - جمهورية مصر العربية 
Tel: 002 - 02 - 24041185 / 24044906 Fax: 002 - 02 - 24020178 
اميلات الوحدات
و ياريت نبعت لكل الاربع ايميلات 
aphra@aphra.org
عـــــــــــــــــــام 
haggag@aphra.org
رئيس البرنامج
ahmed@aphra.org
الادارة التنفيذية / وحدة العلاقات العربية والانتهاكات
wadah@aphra.org
وحدة المؤتمرات والورش والتدريب / مسئول الموقع


التضامن لحقوق الإنسان Human Rights Solidarity
P.O.Box: 2441, 1211 Geneva 2 Switzerland
Tel: +41.79.380.67.89 , Fax: +41.62.216.93.37
email: lhrs@lhrs.ch

او تدخل على اللينك ده و تبعت الايميل مباشرة
http://lhrs.ch/default.asp?page1=contact



المفوضية السامية للأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان (بالعربية) Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights - OHCHR Welcome page  
InfoDesk@ohchr.org
dexrel@ohchr.org 
Press-Info@ohchr.org
civilsocietyunit@ohchr.org 
و للمراسلات البريدية 
Postal address: 
Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights 
Palais des Nations 
CH-1211 Geneva 10, Switzerland 
Telephone: +41 22 917 90 00 
Telephone: +41 22 917 9602 
+41 22 917 9383 
Telephone: +41 22 917 9656 

منظمة الأمن والتعاون في أوروبا

 العنوان و التليفون 
Wallnerstrasse 6
1010 Vienna
Austria
Tel: +43 1 514 36 6000
Fax: +43 1 514 36 6996

خش هنا و ابعت الايميل مباشرة
http://www.osce.org/contacts/email.php?id=67

جامعة الدول العربية 
العنوان : الأمانة العامة - ميدان التحرير 
التليفونات : 5752966 - 5750511 
فاكس : 5740331 - 5761017 - 5779546 
الرمز البريدي : 11642 
المحكمة الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان
European Court of Human Rights
العنوان للمراسلات
Council of Europe
67075 Strasbourg-Cedex
France
Tel: +33 (0)3 88 41 20 18
Fax: +33 (0)3 88 41 27 30 

دى كانت المنظمات و دلوقتى هنقول الهيئات الاعلامية
البى بى سى
مراسلات بريدية
BBC World Service, 
Broadcasting House, Egton Wing, 
Arabic News Room, 3rd Floor, 
Portland Place, London, W1A 1AA, 
United Kingdom 
ادخل هنا و ابعت الايميل على طول
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newswatch/ifs/hi/newsid_4000000/newsid_4000500/4000561.stm
و ابعت ايميل هنا كمان
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/aboutus/contactus/


المسيحى اليوم
Addressعنوان المراسلات :
Christian Today
200 Great Dover Street
London
SE1 4YB
Phone: 
+44 (0)20 7378 5705
Fax:
+44 (0)20 7407 5647
و ابعت ايميل هنا
http://www.christiantoday.com/contactus/*


----------



## ROWIS (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

انا اول واحد هاشارك
لازم الكلام ده يوقف ولازم صوتنا يوصل
وعلي فكرة انتوا فعلا موقع جميل والمفروض يتعمل موقع رسمي للكنيسة القبطية كلها
لان للاسف في منتديات تانية كبيرة خايفة تعمل كدة
ولما بحاول احط اللينك بتاع الصفحة دي في المشاركة هناك
يقول بكل برود ان قوانين المنتدي بتمنع نحط اي لينكات لمواقع اخري

وا اسفاه


----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

خاب ظني في المسجلين بالموقع فموضوع مثل هذا يجب ان لاتقل ردوده عن الملايين رد ولا اري هنا سوي رد واحد اين المسيحيين 
ام نخاف حتي من الرد
لي الحياة هي المسيح​


----------



## مراد نشات (1 يونيو 2008)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
اكيد ربنا شايف والحق هايظهر قريب بس لازم نصلى


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

حبيبي 
من قال لك لانهتم بل نزرف الدموع حزنا
وصلاتنا من اجل الكل
يرجى الدخول هنا 
هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

ردى فى توقيعى​


----------



## BITAR (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*



> خاب ظني في المسجلين بالموقع فموضوع مثل هذا يجب ان لاتقل ردوده عن الملايين رد ولا اري هنا سوي رد واحد اين المسيحيين
> ام نخاف حتي من الرد


 


> عدد المتصفحين لهذا الموضوع: 64 (7 عضو و 57 ضيف) *BITAR*, مراد نشات, *استفانوس*, *Dona Nabil*, messieha, *oesi_no*, souzan


*لا يخيب ظنك اخى*
*كلنا مصابون من هذا الاسلوب البربرى*​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يرحم عبيده 
وربنا ياخد كل من يهجم على  واحد كل زنبه فى الحياه انه مسيحى قبطى  
ياريت يا جماعه نبعت الرساله لكل الجهات دى 
نعمل اللى علينا منستناش ونقول ربنا ياخدهم ومقدمناش غير الصلا
ربنا مقالش نفضل ساكتين عليهم 
ومنقدرش نسكت على ضرب النار جوة الدير على الرهبان 
ربنا يرحمنا  ويخرجهم من بلدنا على خير 
ربنا ينتقم منهم 
جارى ارسال الرساله  لكل تلك الجهات 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

لا تخف ياصديقى
كل اعضاء البال توك فى المنتدى​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يخليلنا تامر بيه امين وبرنامج البيت بيتك  حالا بيقول 
هيروحو يزورو مولد العدرا فى المنيايوم الاربعاء  وازاى المسيحين والمسلمين بيحتفلو سوا هناك 
يا سلام على الوطنيه وعاش الهلال مع الصليب 
فعلا محمد وجرجس لسه اخوات 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيييييييييييل 
ربنا يحرقكم كلكم بجاز ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

ربنااااااااا يرحمنا من اللى بيحصل ده ​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا وياخدهم بردة  ​


----------



## Scofield (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*محمد و جرجس اخوات و اللى بيحصل ده الصهاينة هما اللى مدبرينه *


----------



## Scofield (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*جاء فى قرآن الصهاينة *
*بسم صهيون العظيمة*
*قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بصهيون وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ صهيون وشارونهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ صدق شارون العظيم*


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

*



محمد و جرجس اخوات و اللى بيحصل ده الصهاينة هما اللى مدبرينه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش الصهاينه المرة دى 
دول مجموعه من المختلين عقليا كان معاهم شويه رشاشات فكانو  مفكرين الرهبان  زرع عاوز يتسقى 
فسقوهم 
اصلها كانت رشاشات مايه 
ربنا ياخدهم كلهم هما واللى بيخبو  عمايلهم السودا 
ربنا ينتقم منهم 
*​


----------



## Scofield (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*



oesi_no قال:


> *لا مش الصهاينه المرة دى *
> *دول مجموعه من المختلين عقليا كان معاهم شويه رشاشات فكانو مفكرين الرهبان زرع عاوز يتسقى *
> *فسقوهم *
> *اصلها كانت رشاشات مايه *
> ...


*يا أخى هذه فتة و الفتة اشد من اللحمة يريد بها الصهاينة ان نعادى اخوانا الملائكة المسلمين الذين لم و لن يرفعو اى سلاح و يقتلونا فمحمد أخو جرجس و جرجس اخو محمد و الاتنين ولاد بلد واحدة وهى الصومال*


----------



## Scofield (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*صورة لاجتماع محمد و جرجس لمناقشة الوضع الراهن*


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*      بصوا ياشباب

انا  عن نفسى مبسوطة  

لية بقى 

لان عصر الاستشهاد بيرجع تانى 

وطبعا لانى بحب  الشهيد ونس
فانا بحب الاستشهاد 

يسوع قال اية .....................؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*



Scofield قال:


> *صورة لاجتماع محمد و جرجس لمناقشة الوضع الراهن*



_*قال الرهبان قتلوا واحد 




عارف ازاى 

ضربوا بالصليب*_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*يارب مد ايدك  
الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون 
لازم الاعلام يظهر الصورة بشكلها الصحيح مش يزينها ويعطينا احساس ان الرهبان هم اللي مجرمين وارهابيين وبيتبادلوا طلقات النار 

وبعدين الرهبان والمسيحين كلهم ليهم سلاح واحد هوة الصليب 

ربــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــا مـــــوجـــــــــــــــــــود​*


----------



## Scofield (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*قال الرهبان قتلوا واحد *_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*من غير حتى ما يضربوه بالصليب يكفى انه شاف الصليب ولع و اتحرق زى كل مسلم هيشوف الصليب اللى هيحرقه باذن المسيح*


----------



## لينا ادوار (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

ربنا يرحمنا برحمتة وبرجوا من كل الاعضاء ان نصلى كلنا مع بعض بكرة ونعمل 10 مطنيات عشان يكون ربنا معانا ويحافظ على ديرة ورهبانة ويرفع اسمة عالى 

ومهما كان نشكر ك يارب على كل حاجة بتدهلنا واحنا عارفين ومتاكدين ووثقين فيك انك معانا دايما

ولتكن ارادتك ياالهنا الحنون 

بس بنرجوك انت ياابويا السماوى تدافع عننا


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*الراهب كيرلس من دير ابو فانا بالمنيا يعلن إستلام الرهبان المختطفين، ويعلن ان المختطفين عادوا فى حالة صحية سيئة حيث تعرضوا للضرب والجلد والتعذيب وتكسير الأطراف على يد مختطفيهم قبل إطلاق سراحهم ، والأمن يجعل من مقاول بناء سور الدير كبش فداء
* آلاف من الشباب القبطى المتجمع أمام المطرانية حالة عارمة من الغضب من الإعتداءات الوحشية المتكررة التى يتعرض لها رهبان دير أبو فانا بملوى بالمنيا
* الاستاذ / بيتر النجار المحامى يتحدث عن الغضب الذي يسود الشعب القبطى المتجمع أمام المطرانية كما يصف حالة الرهبان ودير ابو فانا الذى تم تدميره


اخر الاخبار التى نشرت بتاريخ 1/6/2008

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2629&Itemid=9

​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا غلبت العالم ​*


----------



## Bino (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*مشاعرى و قلبى يقطر دماً من لحظة ما سمعت ذاك الخبر الفظيع ...

لا لأن الموقف صعب أو لشدة تأثيره لأننا قد اعتدنا فى الفتره الاخيره على مثل هذه الهجمات البربريه من هؤلاء الرعاع الذين يتبعون سنة نبيهم فى القتل , بل

لقد ذاب قلبى داخلى من حزنى على وضعنا نحن كمسيحيين . اين نحن ؟ 

الصلاه و التضرع الى القدوس هى أول خطوه بلاشك و لابد أن نحتمل صليب الاضطهاد و الأيام الصعبه القادمه بكل فرح
لكن : لحد امتى هنضرب على قفانا و نقول كمان ؟
لحد امته هنسكت ؟
لحد امته هنفضل نقول احنا اخوات و حبايب ؟

موقف اليوم و المواقف السابقه و المواقف الأصعب القادمه كلها نتيجه لصمت أجدادنا منذ 16 قرن و صمتنا نحن الى الآن و صمت الاجيال القادمه ... كل ده ليه ؟؟؟؟

كفايه

حقيقى كفايه ... لازم يكون للكنيسه رد و لكل فرد قبطى و مسيحى رد و على الأقل نكتفى بارسال الخبر بالانجليزيه لعناوين و ايميلات المنظمات المذكوره ليشهد العالم كله اننا قربنا الى محرقه جديده اسمها المحرقه الاسلاميه فى عهد فخامة الرئيس الملعون مبارك

منذ أكثر من سنه صرح محافظ الاسكندريه انه ليس هناك طائفيه و ان المتسبب فى الأحداث و جريمة القتل شخص معتوه
و اليوم محافظ المنيا يقول ان الرهبان أطلقوا النيران !!!

يارب ارحمنا من نفسينا قبل ما ترحمنا منهم
*


----------



## Scofield (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*اصل انت مش واخد بالك يا بينو محمد و جرجس اخوات*


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*


الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم  تصمتون

اللى بيحصل ده كتير اوى  وحرام

لما رهبان سابت العالم  وعايشه فى صحرا عايزين منهم ايه عملوا ايه

ليه الظلم ده  ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عاجل... إعتداء العرب المسلمين على رهبان دير أبو فانا*

*انا من المنيا بجد الدنيا هنا متقفلة ومقلوبة جدا 
ارجكوكم صلولنا اوى احنا محتاجين كل صلاة من اجل الموضوع ده 
وكمان احنا عايشين فى حرب اعصاب من قبل الموضوع ده باسبوعين بسبب 
اشاعات دنيئة كانت تسير فى المنيا بجد ربنا معانا اوى​*


----------



## t_shokry (3 يونيو 2008)

لابد من الالتجاء الى حامينا القوى الجبار الذى ينتظر رفع الصلوات والطلبات ليرفع عنا هذا البلاء


----------

